# Power window stuck in down position



## Cofiesta (May 26, 2006)

Hello,

So here's the story. Actor: 1987 Nissan Maxiam.
The other day my alternator sent a surge of high voltage >18V through my car's system. As a result the driver's side window went down on its own, and stuck there! I took it to the dealers, who replaced the alternator and told me that the power window amplifier was spoiled and this was causing the window motor to run non-stop with the ignition-key in the on position.
I replaced the power window amplifier with a junk-yard piece. This helped the motor running problem, but while the window goes down now, it just doesn't go up at all, so now it's stuck in the down position.

I removed the switchs and cleaned the interior, but still no help.

Any ideas why the window doesn't go up? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------

